# question à 2 sous sur le clavier ibook 12'' (backslash)



## agnhar (27 Avril 2005)

Voilà mon problème, j'ai un ibook 12'' et je cherche désespérément la combinaison de touches pour faire un anti-slash (ou backslash pour les anglophones), et impossible de trouver. S'il y avait une bonne âme pour m'aider, car faire du LaTeX sans le backslash c'est un peu lourd. Voilà et pardon pour cette question!!!


----------



## heliotrope (27 Avril 2005)

salut, 

pour obtenir \ = alt + shift + /
pour connaitre les autres combinaisons de ton clavier, fais une recherche sur caractères spéciaux  et clavier sur le forum.


----------



## agnhar (27 Avril 2005)

merci beaucoup.


----------

